# Newman



## $0.12 Beauties (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello,
This is Newman. I got him a few weeks ago from a dinner party where he was the center piece of the table . Poor little guy, it was love at first sight. I have owned bettas before some that have lived six years plus. I think he was young as he was so teeny and skinny. All I know of his past is that he came from petland discounts before someone thought it would be a good idea to use him and his friends to decorate . Anyway all I know is that he is red... Is there anything else you can tell me about him?
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y155/SamsPigs/b113258c.jpg
Thanks,
Samantha


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sorry, I dont really know anything about bettas - hes cute though!


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

He's a Betta Splenden.
you can read more on them if you like at www.bettatalk.com


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

He's cute, we have one just like him


----------

